# Point d'interrogation sur Powerbook G4



## stan57 (9 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, je vais essayer d'être clair dans mes explications. J'ai reçu en cadeau un "vieux" powerbook G4 A1012 en excellent état avec ses DVD d'origine pour la restauration. C'est mon premier Apple, et je n'en ai jamais eu, même effleuré auparavant. Je suis donc un novice, voire un incompétent...

Excellent état à 1ère vue, car après avoir démarré, j'ai essayé de comprendre un peu tout cela, et me suis aperçu que le lecteur dvd n'apparaissait pas. Pour info, pas de cd resté à l'intérieur, c'est comme s'il n'était pas alimenté.

Bref, en cliquant à droite et à gauche, je vois une icône qui m'indique que je suis sous mac OS 10... et à côté une autre icône me permettant de revenir à une version antérieur 9....

Je clique donc comme un c... dessus sur la version 9, et arrive ce qui devait arriver, je me retrouve avec un bel ordi qui ne me permet pas d'être restauré avec mon dvd d'origine puisque le lecteur est HS.

Questions : -n'y a t il pas une instruction à écrire ou une manip à faire me permettant de le faire démarrer normalement, car je n'ai rien effacé, juste cliqué sur cette icône, afin de revenir à une version antérieur.
                   -Un lecteur dvd UJ-815 C modèle A1025 est-il compatible avec mon ordi ayant l'UJ-815 C modèle A1012.

Pour info : le démarrage sur clé USB ne marche pas, car ce n'est pas un processeur intel d'après mes recherches. reset pram et nvram essayé en écrivant reset-all à partir du firmware.


Merci pour toute aide apportée.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

Salut *stan
*
Est-ce que tu veux dire que tu te retrouves actuellement dans une session de Mac OS 9 et que tu voudrais revenir à Mac OS X ?

Si tu as un Bureau de Mac OS 9 > en cliquant l'icône de  tout en haut à gauche > tu as un menu Tableaux de bord > sous-menu Démarrage --> tu devrais voir OS X choisissable comme Système de démarrage > et si tu re-démarres > tu devrais ré-ouvrir la session d'OS X.

Sinon > tu (re)démarres le Mac en tenant pressée la touche *x* et le démarrage devrait se faire sur OS X.


----------



## stan57 (9 Avril 2017)

Merci de ta réponse. En fait je n'avais rien d'autre de disponible que l'icône du point d'interrogation à chaque redémarrage. 
C'est bien moi, au vu de 2 icônes présentes je ne sais plus dans quel dossier, je crois préférences... qui ai cliqué sur OS9. Je pense tout simplement que c’était un peu comme un raccourci vers l'OS précédent, mais il n'y avait rien derrière, pas de programme.
Par contre en cliquant dessus, le G4 doit avoir enregistré mon choix, et au reboot, et bien il m'indique l'icône du point d'interrogation.

Je pense que c'est un "peu" comme windows quand la zone d'amorce MBR est corrompu.

Par contre, j'ai essayé tant de touches au redémarrage, sauf......................la touche x.

BRAVO _ UN GRAND MERCI à TOI, c'était la solution, je ne savais plus trop quoi faire. En plus c'est un cadeau, et j'y tiens.

Par contre je me permet de rappeler ma 2ème question pour rendre mon G4 pleinement opérationnel :

-Un lecteur dvd UJ-815 C modèle A1025 est-il compatible avec mon ordi ayant l'UJ-815 C modèle A1012


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2017)

Salut *stan
*
Désolé d'insister sur l'aspect logiciel plutôt que matériel -->

Quelle est la version d'OS X actuellement installée ? Est-ce «Tiger 10.4» ? - tu peux regarder au _Menu_  > _À propos de ce Mac_.

Il serait bon, par ailleurs, de savoir si le Mac OS 9 sur lequel tu avais démarré est :

un simple dossier-Système présent dans le volume unique où est installé OS X ;
un Système OS 9 installé sur une partition séparée du disque dur.
Tu as une manière simple de le faire savoir ici --> tu vas à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > tu lances le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande)

En retour > tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac > ce qui révélera s'il existe 2 partitions (une pour OS X > une pour OS 9) ou une seule partition-Système supportant OS X.

Si tu avais 2 partitions sur le disque de ton Mac > alors le re-démarrage d'un Système à l'autre (OS 9 <=> OS X) pourrait se faire simplement par le biais de la touche "_alt_" tenue pressée > laquelle fait accéder à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage.

----------

Je ne suis pas expert en matériel Mac.

Fais-toi prêter un banal lecteur de DVD USB et fais un test pour voir si, le lecteur attaché et le DVD inséré, tu vois l'icône du disque affichée sur le Bureau de ta session.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ton Mac pourra démarrer sur un disque externe en connexion USB. Mais il doit avoir un port FireWire-400 : avec un lecteur de DVD FireWire 400 > il démarrerait sans problème sur le DVD d'install. Le problème est qu'il est difficile de trouver un tel lecteur DVD FireWire-400.

--> quelle est ton intention, exactement ? - faire une clean install ? Ne serait-il pas plus simple de créer un nouveau compte d'utilisateur admin ?

----------

=> je pense que le forum adéquat pour que tu poses tes questions concernant ton Mac est ici --> ☞*Classic Mac*☜ - certainement pas dans le forum Windows. Il faudrait qu'un modérateur déplace ton fil dans ce forum > et tu aurais la visite d'expert en vieux matos.


----------



## stan57 (10 Avril 2017)

Merci à toi pour toutes ces explications complémentaires et du temps consacré à solutionner et venir en aide aux autres.

Mon problème est réglé grâce à toi. J'ai utilisé la touche x, il redémarre c'est l'essentiel.

MERCI.


----------



## stan57 (10 Avril 2017)

Concernant le lecteur dvd, je souhaite simplement rendre le G4 pleinement opérationnel. Je vais rallumer le G4 pour voir à nouveau le problème du lecteur et l'icône dont tu as parlé. Sinon, j'en ai trouvé 2 sur ebay avec la référence adéquate, ils sont d'occasion. 
Je reviendrai compléter le post un peu plus tard.


----------



## stan57 (10 Avril 2017)

Merci pour le lien du "vieux matos" je n'avais pas vu. Bien que je porte des lunettes, je ne vois pas très bien


----------



## stan57 (10 Avril 2017)

L'icône du lecteur n'apparait nulle part, même en insérant une galette, aucun mécanisme ne se déclenche. 

J'ai préféré en commander un d'occas. Je devrais l'avoir au plus tard d'ici 8 à 14 jours.

Pour compléter : Mac OS X version 10.4.11 version kernel : Darwin 8.11.0 voila ce qui est indiqué.

Avec ce lecteur, je pourrais le reformater avec mon DVD de restauration. Car actuellement, je ne peux même pas 
mettre à jour les logiciels, car il me demande un mot de passe, inséré entre 2005 et 2008 par la personne qui m'a donné ce G4.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

@stan57
Si tu évitais de répondre partout et de créer des messages… https://forums.macg.co/threads/lecteur-dvd-adapte-au-g4.1291374/#post-13136492 ...ce serait sympa pour ceux qui tentent de te répondre, mais surtout de suivre dans le même message tes demandes qui sont différentes.


----------

